# Need suggestions for Thin Calf



## rd200 (Oct 4, 2013)

I bought a Jersey/Guernsey heifer calf a month ago. Shes now 5 months old. She is a great little calf but needs to put on some weight. She's visibly thin. I think perhaps the move and change of feed is throwing her off a little. She transitioned well but perhaps she was getting better/more feed at her previous home. Right now she's on pasture thru out the day. I throw 1 slab of hay out there but I want her to graze. (which she does well) Then I bring her in at 6pm to the barn. She gets 2 lbs approx. of grain which consists of Alfalfa pellets (20%) Oats, Barley, & Black oil sunflower seeds. She gets free choice kelp, mineral & salt. Although she really  only seems to like the Kelp. Hasn't ate much of mineral or salt. She gets 3rd crop grass/alfalfa mix. its probably 70/30. Its nice and tender and great hay, but I don't think its high enough protein or calcium. But she LOVES it! Im having a hard time finding Good quality alfalfa hay around here that isn't "sticky" that I think she will eat. That's why im giving alfalfa pellets. She gets the hay free-choice all night long til about 8am. Usually she eats about 2sections of it. She never seems overly hungry (like she's not getting enough) but yet she is thin. I know what body condition a jersey/Guernsey should be and he's still a little thin by that standard. I don't want to go with a Sweet feed or feed Corn. What am I missing?? I need to get some weight on her before Wintertime. It gets pretty harsh here in WI-
Suggestions?? Im still trying to find some good quality, palatable alfalfa hay for her but so far no luck. Will the alfalfa pellet suffice? Should I be feeding more of them? thanks!


----------



## Year of the Rooster (Oct 4, 2013)

Just some questions I thought of that might help:

Do you have a specific weight on her?
What is planted in your pasture?
How much pasture space does she have?
Do you know what she was being fed before you bought her?
How does her poop look?
Has she been vaccinated? dewormed?


----------



## violetsky888 (Oct 4, 2013)

I have a jersey cow that is harder to put weight on compared to my beef cows.   I believe not considering milk production as a factor, the jersey is very active and higher strung which is burning calories.  The beef cows stroll along my jersey walks out at a fast clip and really likes to explore.  She actually gained weight better off pasture in a small pen with less going on, than in a 20 acre pen  where she is all over the place.  Also I got her used to a quiet routine that included brushing.  Why the heck jerseys are so athletic is a mystery to me.  I couldn't off been more shocked to see a little bony jersey with a full udder hop over a five foot fence when I first bought her.  She then hopped the neighbor's fence and joined their herd.   Other than being sure she doesnt have worms, I wouldnt spend a fortune on fancy feeds, but might ask has she been exposed to the flora of other cows?  Her gut might not efficient flora???


----------



## rd200 (Oct 4, 2013)

okay, so I should specify, its more just grass than "pasture" so I don't want to really count on her getting much nutrition from the (grass) pasture. Its more for "something to do" right now until next year when I can plant some actual decent pasture for her. She's on a halter with a 75' lead. So she can pretty much go where ever she wants. On rainy days or hot days she goes into the pasture by the barn with the Goats. That's pretty much grass & weeds too. Which is why I throw some hay out there with her during the day cuz I know just grass isn't really sufficient. 
NO specific weight on her and I don't have a tape either
They said they were feeding free-choice grass hay and a few pounds of 16% sweet horse feed. 
Her poop is fine, she doesn't have any signs of Coccsidiosis. Its relatively firm, not too firm, not too runny. its "ideal" 
She was vaccinated at birth w/ Enforce3 and then given The first dose of Bovishield @3months I believe and then they gave her a 2nd dose of Enforce 3 before they took her to the fair end of July. 
I haven't dewormed her, I don't think they have either.


----------



## rd200 (Oct 4, 2013)

violetsky888 said:
			
		

> I have a jersey cow that is harder to put weight on compared to my beef cows.   I believe not considering milk production as a factor, the jersey is very active and higher strung which is burning calories.  The beef cows stroll along my jersey walks out at a fast clip and really likes to explore.  She actually gained weight better off pasture in a small pen with less going on, than in a 20 acre pen  where she is all over the place.  Also I got her used to a quiet routine that included brushing.  Why the heck jerseys are so athletic is a mystery to me.  I couldn't off been more shocked to see a little bony jersey with a full udder hop over a five foot fence when I first bought her.  She then hopped the neighbor's fence and joined their herd.   Other than being sure she doesnt have worms, I wouldnt spend a fortune on fancy feeds, but might ask has she been exposed to the flora of other cows?  Her gut might not efficient flora???


haha, yes, mine is Very "athletic" too. She runs a lot and is VERY frisky! They had only one other calf at their farm. these were calves for the fair. She is with my goats in the same pasture sometimes too. She was also given probiotics when she went to the Fair in late July. I bought some Probiotics incase I needed them but I think that is fine. 
She doesn't have Coccsi, no pneumonia, no runny eyes, no heavy breathing, he coat looks SLIGHTLY shaggy because he was clipped and now its growing back so they always look kinda weird for a few months after being clipped. The only thing I can think of is to find some great quality alfalfa hay and feed free-choice and hopefully that will help. I really don't want to pour the grain to her and I dont' want to do corn either. I wish I could find some decent hay. She LOOKS healthy, but is quite thin.


----------



## Year of the Rooster (Oct 4, 2013)

If the "pasture" is just grass, then I'm assuming there is not much nutritional value. Even though you are supplementing with grain and alfalfa pellets, she still needs more roughage. 

Basically going from a free choice hay diet to a restricted diet with less than ideal pasture is not giving her adequate nutrients. So I would increase the amount of hay you give her.


----------



## rd200 (Oct 4, 2013)

Year of the Rooster said:
			
		

> If the "pasture" is just grass, then I'm assuming there is not much nutritional value. Even though you are supplementing with grain and alfalfa pellets, she still needs more roughage.
> 
> Basically going from a free choice hay diet to a restricted diet with less than ideal pasture is not giving her adequate nutrients. So I would increase the amount of hay you give her.


I do give her as much as she wants at night, she only ever eats maybe two sections but I put more than that in there. But I will give her more during the day then when she's out grazing and hopefully she will eat a little more then.


----------



## jhm47 (Oct 4, 2013)

If you want to put weight on her you need to cut down on the amount of roughage and increase the amount of high density feed (grain) you are feeding.  A Jersey/Guernsey will have been bred to eat large amounts of feed, but dairies generally feed lots of high energy feeds along with high quality roughage.  I wouldn't be afraid of feeding her about 4 - 5 lbs of cracked/rolled corn along with the rest of her grain.


----------



## violetsky888 (Oct 4, 2013)

Oh...Check her gums and see if she is anemic.   The bloodsuckers seemed extra ferocious this year.


----------



## Bossroo (Oct 5, 2013)

None of the dairy breeds will  look like a  beef (a very well fed dairy steer may)   no matter how much feed it is given.  Just the nature of the beast !


----------

